# Solved: Mighty Mouse blues



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

So had my iMac about a month and the mighty mouse is being a pain in the arse. I can't scroll down with the wheel. Is this a "mucked up  " mouse or does the wheel just need a clean? Also how would I clean it? BTW it's wireless, and it has no problem scrolling up and sideways.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

take it to an apple retail store and ask them if they can fix it for you. its going to be free (unless they have you replace it)


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi ... I totally hear you on the scroll wheel not working after a month. Been there/done that!

Yes, it needs cleaned. I had the exact same problem 6 weeks after I got mine. It is surprisingly easy to clean. Here are the official instructions from Apple on how to clean it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Yankee Rose I followed the apple instructions and it worked cheers mate!


----------



## howtovdos (Sep 15, 2008)

And for those who may still need help with cleaning the mouse here is a video on youtube How to clean Apple Mighty Mousehttp://www.howtovdos.com/video/dp-v...Scroll_Wheel_of_Apple_Mighty_Mouse.aspx?lar=y


----------

